# New Amtrak website and Track-A-Train



## Jimbo (Jun 28, 2015)

Amtrak revised their website this morning, and I don't see the Track-A-Train feature. Am I missing it? Any comments on the new website?


----------



## amtkstn (Jun 28, 2015)

I like the new look.


----------



## Jimbo (Jun 28, 2015)

OK, I found Track-A-Train. It's to the left of the Amtrak Guest Rewards ad, on the home page. Sort of hard to see, though.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 28, 2015)

The new site is more thoroughly discussed HERE


----------

